# hello iron magazine !!



## moondog111 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello , I've heard good things about this forum ,so I'm gona check it out for myself and see if I can get some help with some questions ,and maybe help someone out with there's . 
 .  Thanks, moondog111


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*moondog111* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey moondog111 welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## pepsiman24 (Nov 28, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 28, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------

